# Unofficial Hakchi2/Manual Hacking Thread



## DNA64 (Oct 5, 2017)

DarkAkuma mentioned something today that I had already thought of, and it was that we really need a separate unofficial hakchi2/manual hacking thread.
So as I was just about to post up my guide, I thought I'd start one, So full credit to him for the title 

Let's try and keep the other thread clear of spam for the official stuff, and use this one for the unofficial!

I'd also like to remind users that it's always risky to modify things, especially when so little is known about them. Proceed with anything here with Caution and at your own risk!

An Unofficial Guide to Manually hacking your SNES Classic Mini by DNA64
Hosted on Github - Click here to view the guide 

SNES CE ROM TOOL by DNA64
Automates converting and naming ROM files without the need to edit your ROM names.
MEGA Download


----------



## kongsnutz (Oct 5, 2017)

Alrighty then, so I have RetroArch working from cloverapp, roms work etc. is there a way to make a .desktop for individual roms that point to RetroArch to run? I've seen someone do it but can't figure out the Exec command.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 5, 2017)

Why do we need to use FTP exactly? I'm confused XD I thought that using FTP was what was so risky about the last guide?


----------



## 1upgamer (Oct 5, 2017)

There are two different guides.  There is this guide using regular hikchi and another guide using a modified hikchi.


----------



## cokeaddict (Oct 5, 2017)

It seems to make more sense to use the modified Hakchi as it saves messing around with editing .desktop files and ftp


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks but nah, I will skip the unofficial version (never liked unofficial anyway) until the developer release the official one. No hurry.


----------



## damianoslebo (Oct 5, 2017)

I was able to create directories successfully in my snes mini if anyone needs help.
1.) Create folder resource (Like a game folder) label it something like CLV-P-S00001. Should contain a .desktop, a .png for the folder img you want, and a .png for the small image. This folder resource should go in your usr/share/games.

2.)Edit the .desktop file and in the Exec line change the normal emulator exec line to "chmenu XXX", where XXX is the folder you want to link to.

3.)In the usr/share/games folder create a subfolder to hold all your games labeled the XXX from above. Place all your excess titles in this folder as before.

4.)Create an additional folder path back to the original usr/games/share folder in the usr/games/share/XXX folder you just created following steps 1 and 2.

5.)Edit the "chmenu" script to:
-Remove lines 27-29
-Remove line 34
-Replace line 37 with /etc/init.d/S81clover-mcp start or
/sbin/reboot

chmenu is located in "/var/lib/hakchi/rootfs/bin"


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 5, 2017)

I'll ask here, when you dump the kernel, then flash it with a custom kernel, can you keep the 21 games and add one without them being "hidden" from the main menu? I've seen a tutorial just now on YouTube that shows the new games and the original kept untouched.


----------



## Kumoashi (Oct 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'll ask here, when you dump the kernel, then flash it with a custom kernel, can you keep the 21 games and add one without them being "hidden" from the main menu? I've seen a tutorial just now on YouTube that shows the new games and the original kept untouched.


I think if you use the Unofficial "BRAC Edition" of Hakchi2, then the answer is yes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 5, 2017)

Kumoashi said:


> I think if you use the Unofficial "BRAC Edition" of Hakchi2, then the answer is yes.



I may end up using that then.


----------



## Kumoashi (Oct 5, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I may end up using that then.


Of course, whenever the official version comes out, it will be able to do that as well. It will also be easier.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 5, 2017)

Kumoashi said:


> Of course, whenever the official version comes out, it will be able to do that as well. It will also be easier.



Right, I mean as is it's a lot less complicated than I originally anticipated, it's just there's a lot more involved work to do to converting the ROM and changing the desktop file strings. But once it's officially out, that part will be a lot more streamlined


----------



## blueflash (Oct 5, 2017)

Is there a list of arguments yet for Clover? A Pal game Ive tried is stretched as pal was slightly higher res then ntsc.

Nes emu had argument for ntsc/pal version imagine snes has too


----------



## DNA64 (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Why do we need to use FTP exactly? I'm confused XD I thought that using FTP was what was so risky about the last guide?


If you're using "BRAC" or another custom build Hakchi2 then you don't need to FTP them over. FTP isn't risky, just transfers can fail if you're copying too much over at once (which can be fixed in the settings) and you'll have to transfer those failed transfers again.
Set your concurrent transfers to (1) and you shouldn't have an issue.



damianoslebo said:


> I was able to create directories successfully in my snes mini if anyone needs help.
> 1.) Create folder resource (Like a game folder) label it something like CLV-P-S00001. Should contain a .desktop, a .png for the folder img you want, and a .png for the small image. This folder resource should go in your usr/share/games.
> 
> 2.)Edit the .desktop file and in the Exec line change the normal emulator exec line to "chmenu XXX", where XXX is the folder you want to link to.
> ...



Do 6 characters work (CLV-P-S00001)? I thought the max was 5?

My script automates folder creation.



the_randomizer said:


> I'll ask here, when you dump the kernel, then flash it with a custom kernel, can you keep the 21 games and add one without them being "hidden" from the main menu? I've seen a tutorial just now on YouTube that shows the new games and the original kept untouched.


Yes, you can keep the 21 games if not using the "BRAC" release. You just need to copy them into the new directory (/var/lib/hakchi/rootfs/usr/share/games).


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

DNA64 said:


> If you're using "BRAC" then you don't need to FTP them over. FTP isn't risky, just transfers can fail if you're copying too much over at once (which can be fixed in the settings) and you'll have to transfer those failed transfers again.
> Set your concurrent transfers to (1) and you shouldn't have an issue.
> 
> 
> ...



Not using the BRAC version, actually, it was the other shown in this video here:



He's not using an FTP, but one of the guides he found on Reddit. Ugh, I should PM you to explain.
https://www.reddit.com/r/miniSNESmods/comments/74c7e2/tutorial_add_games_to_snesc_impatient_edition/


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey DNA64 would you mind if I (or you) post my tutorial video? I actually recorded it while following your tutorial lol.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

I'll post what I saw on GitHub just now here  Looks like release candidate https://github.com/ClusterM/hakchi2/commit/1c9388f8e7f7f5200e8a73d0690977337ee3bcce Heh heh heh XD


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Not using the BRAC version, actually, it was the other shown in this video here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the same tutorial I used for my video lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> That's the same tutorial I used for my video lol.



Whoops, yeah, I believe you replied to me on YouTube, sorry about that ><


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Whoops, yeah, I believe you replied to me on YouTube, sorry about that ><


No worries.


----------



## ByteThis (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'll post what I saw on GitHub just now here  Looks like release candidate https://github.com/ClusterM/hakchi2/commit/1c9388f8e7f7f5200e8a73d0690977337ee3bcce Heh heh heh XD



Compile it and tell the nation !!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

ByteThis said:


> Compile it and tell the nation !!



Don't know how to compile, sorry XD Someone else will need to.


----------



## rhester72 (Oct 6, 2017)

blueflash said:


> Is there a list of arguments yet for Clover? A Pal game Ive tried is stretched as pal was slightly higher res then ntsc.
> 
> Nes emu had argument for ntsc/pal version imagine snes has too



Usage: canoe-shvc [options]
where options are:
--version                             Show version then exit
-output-dir DIRECTORY                 Specify where output files are written
-help                                 Display this help screen
-re 07                                Resume state and play all .inputs in turn.
-resume FILENAME.break                Load an emulator state snapshot from specified file
-replay FILENAME.inputs               Process recorded user inputs in the specified file
-replay-all                           Continue processing all .input files in sequential order
-rollback-mode MODE                   Start in rollback mode (0=Idle 1=Record 2=Replay)
-rollback-snapshot-period FRAMES      Save a rollback snapshot every N frames (60 for 1 second)
-rollback-input-dir DIRECTORY         Specify where rollback files are read from
-rollback-output-dir DIRECTORY        Specify where rollback files are written
-rollback-discard-data                Discard input rollback data when starting recording instead of appending to it
-during SECONDS                       Exit after given guest seconds elapsed
-during-frames FRAMES                 Exit after given guest ticks
--save-screenshot-on-quit PATH        Save host screenshot before exiting
--volume PERCENT                      Set the master volume
-no-audio                             Do not open nor output audio
-boost-fx FACTOR                      Multiply SuperFX clock speed
-no-lowlatency                        Render in a separate thread, to accommodate "slow" titles.
-lowlatency                           Render on the main thread to reduce input latency.
-no-cpurender                         Use the old GPU code for rendering
-cpurender                            Use the CPU for rendering
-filter INTEGER                       Activate a post-process graphics filter (0=None 1=OpenGL 2=Scanlines 3=CRT)
-magfilter INTEGER                    Specifies the magnification filter (0=Nearest 1=Linear 2=HorizontalLinear 3=AntiAliasedNearest). The default is nearest with -filter 1 and linear with -filter 2 or -filter 3.
--wait-transition-fd EVENTFD          Specifies the event fd to read before drawing the first frame.
--start-transition-fd EVENTFD         Specifies the event fd write to when starting the exit to menu transition.
--finish-transition-fd EVENTFD        Specifies the event fd to write when the exit to menu transition is finished.
--transition-to-menu-sprite FILENAME  Specifies the menu transition sprite sheet to use.
--transition-to-menu-at-exit          Plays the transition animation when exiting.
--transition-from-menu                Plays the transition animation before starting.
-fp INTEGER                           Activate Flash/Patterns compensation filter (0=None, 1=VcPhoto 2-5=Armet:Additive,Blend,MonoAdditive 100=auto)
-glFinish                             Graphics option to reduces latency on mali400, but may degrade framerate
-no-glFinish                          Opposite of the above option, which became default as of 1.9.1201
-render-soft                          Use SDL software renderer.
-show-minimized                       Create window in background
--use-decorative-frame PATH           Show a decorative frame using the given file, minus the extension
--decorative-frame-hue                Automatically tint the decorative frame, using the game's output
--decorative-frame-saturation         Automatically desaturate decorative frame, using the game's output
--decorative-frame-luminosity         Automatically change the decorative frame's luminosity, using the game's output
--pixel-perfect                       Render the screen using square pixels
--rollback-ui PATH                    Load the rollback UI from this folder
-record-next                          Save next state snapshot and inputs on exit
--save-on-quit FILENAME               Save state snapshot on exit in given filename
-use-state-saver                      Use StateSaver instead of QuickSave
--sram-file FILENAME.sfrom            Path to save the SRAM to when it's modified
-exit-on-sram-file-load-error         Exit if loading the SRAM file (--sram-file) failed
--enable-sram-file-hash               Output a .hash file for SRAM files (standalone and save state)
--load-time-path FILENAME.sfrom       Path to load the playtime
--save-time-path FILENAME.sfrom       Path to save the playtime
-rom FILENAME.sfrom                   The game to emulate​


----------



## enarky (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Hey DNA64 would you mind if I (or you) post my tutorial video? I actually recorded it while following your tutorial lol.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Just wanted to point out that these video tutorials tend to get outdated _really_ fast, once newer versions of these tools get released. Github pages can get updated easily. Doesn't mean they get, but from my experience it's easier to get an up-to-date tutorial in written form than in video form.


----------



## blueflash (Oct 6, 2017)

rhester72 said:


> Usage: canoe-shvc [options]
> where options are:
> --version                             Show version then exit
> -output-dir DIRECTORY                 Specify where output files are written
> ...


Thank you, nothing similar on snes classic then.

The opengl filter does that open options for custom filters?


----------



## jelmer (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'll post what I saw on GitHub just now here  Looks like release candidate https://github.com/ClusterM/hakchi2/commit/1c9388f8e7f7f5200e8a73d0690977337ee3bcce Heh heh heh XD


Seriously dude... you are also committing now on issues on the Github page of Cluster? Are you a developer?


----------



## DNA64 (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Hey DNA64 would you mind if I (or you) post my tutorial video? I actually recorded it while following your tutorial lol.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



You're welcome to if you haven't already


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

DNA64 said:


> You're welcome to if you haven't already



Thanks! And thank you for writing a very easy and clear tutorial.


----------



## DNA64 (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Thanks! And thank you for writing a very easy and clear tutorial.



I try. I still think it's a mess tbh and plan on cleaning it up, yeah I suffer from OCD just a little lol 
I realized I left out a few tidbits I still need to include and have since updated the guide to fill in a few of those as well as clarify somethings.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

enarky said:


> Just wanted to point out that these video tutorials tend to get outdated _really_ fast, once newer versions of these tools get released. Github pages can get updated easily. Doesn't mean they get, but from my experience it's easier to get an up-to-date tutorial in written form than in video form.



I agree. I made the tutorial because people are sometimes more comfortable in watching how to do something rather than reading it. A couple days ago there was no tutorial at all so I figured the people who didn't want to wait for an official release and who were on the fence about hacking their new system could see how easily It's done and not stress over things.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DNA64 said:


> I try. I still think it's a mess tbh and plan on cleaning it up, yeah I suffer from OCD just a little lol
> I realized I left out a few tidbits I still need to include and have since updated the guide to fill in a few of those as well as clarify somethings.



Hey if it was clear enough to let me get things up and running then It's great.


----------



## skedone (Oct 6, 2017)

do we still need the unofficial version or do we just use the one from github now


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

skedone said:


> do we still need the unofficial version or do we just use the one from github now


Unofficial.


----------



## EightBitFlashback (Oct 6, 2017)

Got a tutorial video here I made you just have to convert smc,sfc to sfrom then "brac hakchi" does the rest. Has Anyone figured out how to get more games then 30 without issues?


----------



## keithelmcity (Oct 6, 2017)

with  hakchi2_0.20.rc2.zip   do i have to still use .sfom files or can i use .zip ?


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

EightBitFlashback said:


> Got a tutorial video here I made you just have to convert smc,sfc to sfrom then "brac hakchi" does the rest. Has Anyone figured out how to get more games then 30 without issues?



I have about 50-ish now with minor issues.


----------



## rhester72 (Oct 6, 2017)

keithelmcity said:


> with  hakchi2_0.20.rc2.zip   do i have to still use .sfom files or can i use .zip ?



Neither.  Uncompressed, unheadered raw SFC ROMs only.


----------



## keithelmcity (Oct 6, 2017)

whats the most game has anyone got installed on there snes ?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

Okay so does the latest RC work properly with dumping, flashing and restoring the backed up kernel without error? And NAND dumping is still very experimental? I'd like to know if I should stick with that BRAC version or the latest build


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Okay so does the latest RC work properly with dumping, flashing and restoring the backed up kernel without error? And NAND dumping is still very experimental? I'd like to know if I should stick with that BRAC version or the latest build


I'm playing with this now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> I'm playing with this now.



You mean the  most recent build? Let me know how it fares


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You mean the  most recent build? Let me know how it fares


Everything flashed back just fine . I believe this is definitely a superior version to the BRAC one now. It has two player support from what I can see and also folder support. Also all I had to do was drag and drop my zipped roms and they were added without issue.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Everything flashed back just fine . I believe this is definitely a superior version to the BRAC one now. It has two player support from what I can see and also folder support.



Sweet! I heard the folder glitch (as stated by @Liriel in the other thread) was recently fixed, I'll wait for the next version    I think though once it's compiled, I'll ask someone via PM.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Sweet! I heard the folder glitch (as stated by @Liriel in the other thread) was recently fixed, I'll wait for the next version    I think though once it's compiled, I'll ask someone via PM.


From what I can tell all that's left is to fix some things with available space on the system for roms and maybe rom compression itself. Oh and this build keeps the original 21 games like you wanted.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> From what I can tell all that's left is to fix some things with available space on the system for roms and maybe rom compression itself.



Dang, then it shouldn't be too far off methinks.


----------



## Kumoashi (Oct 6, 2017)

Latest updates to the source code are:

New settings for SNES
ClusterM committed 25 minutes ago

Merge pull request #453 from NeoRame/master
ClusterM committed 2 hours ago

Merge pull request #460 from magicseb/stable
ClusterM committed 2 hours ago

Merge pull request #1 from ClusterM/stable
magicseb committed 3 hours ago


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Dang, then it shouldn't be too far off methinks.


Actually scratch that. Now zipped files give me the C7 error. Also the download all box art option is missing. So the main plus is you don't have to convert your files to sfrom.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Actually scratch that. Now zipped files give me the C7 error. Also the download all box art option is missing. So the main plus is you don't have to convert your files to sfrom.



Ugh, I guess we need to wait till the complete version is out.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Ugh, I guess we need to wait till the complete version is out.


Yup. This new version is the easiest to use yet though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Yup. This new version is the easiest to use yet though.



What if the ROMs I have are already in their folders with the cover art, zipped, etc (I have the original 21 that I got from a guide that no longer has them included, and 8 others I want to add). Can I still use
this elusive build, and I assume it dumps and flashes just fine?  Too bad there's no link for the download though, can I ask for it via PM? IDK XD Sorry for the questions, just making sure this RC build is okay to use, don't want to end up bricking.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What if the ROMs I have are already in their folders with the cover art, zipped, etc (I have the original 21 that I got from a guide that no longer has them included, and 8 others I want to add). Can I still use
> this elusive build, and I assume it dumps and flashes just fine?  Too bad there's no link for the download though, can I ask for it via PM? IDK XD Sorry for the questions, just making sure this RC build is okay to use, don't want to end up bricking.



With the latest build you could probably manually put them into hackchi but that's not necessary. All you need are the unzipped games to add. The original 21 come with the newest build. It dumps and flashes just fine.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

Seems like new builds are rolling out regularly now. I think I've done enough tinkering for myself until the official build  comes out today or tomorrow.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Seems like new builds are rolling out regularly now. I think I've done enough tinkering for myself until the official build  comes out today or tomorrow.



Does the newest version work well with NAND dumping and all that jazz?  I.e. are the folders or compression broken?


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Does the newest version work well with NAND dumping and all that jazz?  I.e. are the folders or compression broken?


No idea, I don't have any plans to download all these new builds that come out. Just gonna wait for Cluster's completed version.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> No idea, I don't have any plans to download all these new builds that come out. Just gonna wait for Cluster's completed version.



Fair enough, I'll wait till that and/or for someone to test it.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Fair enough, I'll wait till that and/or for someone to test it.


Pretty sure he said today or tomorrow. I'll be working tomorrow so I've got no reason to keep trying these unnofficial ones that come out


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Pretty sure he said today or tomorrow. I'll be working tomorrow so I've got no reason to keep trying these unnofficial ones that come out



Yeah, also the time zone is quite far ahead of Eastern Standard Time or where live, Mountain Standard, so yeah, so close though, I can't wait


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, also the time zone is quite far ahead of Eastern Standard Time or where live, Mountain Standard, so yeah, so close though, I can't wait


Give the R2 or BRAC one a shot. As long as you're kernal is dumped you're safe.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Give the R2 or BRAC one a shot. As long as you're kernal is dumped you're safe.



Failing that, there are ways of getting the kernel from another source, hopefully I don't have to do that, and contrary to what was said, the latest RC doesn't come with the original 21 games, sadly. At least, none that I can see, oh well XD I do have a backup of those I found elsewhere, since there's no tutorial on dumping the 21 games anywhere to be found.


----------



## rhester72 (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Failing that, there are ways of getting the kernel from another source, hopefully I don't have to do that, and contrary to what was said, the latest RC doesn't come with the original 21 games, sadly. At least, none that I can see, oh well XD I do have a backup of those I found elsewhere, since there's no tutorial on dumping the 21 games anywhere to be found.



Erm...whut?

Hakchi has never 'come with' any games.  What was meant is that it allows the stock 21 games to appear in the console game picklist without having to duplicate the ROMs yourself and waste storage.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

rhester72 said:


> Erm...whut?
> 
> Hakchi has never 'come with' any games.  What was meant is that it allows the stock 21 games to appear in the console game picklist without having to duplicate the ROMs yourself and waste storage.



Wait, so I don't need to include the 21 games in the "games" folder? That whatever games I add will still show up with the ones preinstalled? I guess that changed or something. Huh. I knew previously in the BRAC build, you had to include them when you synced with the Snes Classic NAND. Well, that makes it a helluva lot easier.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Wait, so I don't need to include the 21 games in the "games" folder? That whatever games I add will still show up with the ones preinstalled? I guess that changed or something. Huh. I knew previously in the BRAC build, you had to include them when you synced with the Snes Classic NAND. Well, that makes it a helluva lot easier.


Yeah the BRAC build didn't have them. R2 does.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Yeah the BRAC build didn't have them. R2 does.



How does it have them is what I want to  know? They're no in the game folder, in fact, I made a game folder. Weird. I  mean, where is it storing them?


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> How does it have them is what I want to  know? They're no in the game folder, in fact, I made a game folder. Weird. I  mean, where is it storing them?


I believe the original 21 games are always on the system or something. But using hackchi hides them somehow if the user wishes by not selecting them when going to place games onto the console. But I'm not a inner workings kind of guy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> I believe the original 21 games are always on the system or something. But using hackchi hides them somehow if the user wishes by not selecting them when going to place games onto the console. But I'm not a inner workings kind of guy.



Looks that way, and I like what I see, makes everything easier to manage, so I can finally hide Kirby's Dream Course (to be honest, I like Super Star and Dream Land 3 way better )  RC4 is out, but someone said the demo feature is broken.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Looks that way, and I like what I see, makes everything easier to manage, so I can finally hide Kirby's Dream Course (to be honest, I like Super Star and Dream Land 3 way better )  RC4 is out, but someone said the demo feature is broken.


Yeah I saw 3 and 4 came out right after each other. I'm not a fan of Kirby's Dream Course either. I want to beat it to say I beat all the original games on the SNES Classic though lol. I just have a lot of experience with using hackchi with the NES Classic so that's why I know my way around it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Yeah I saw 3 and 4 came out right after each other. I'm not a fan of Kirby's Dream Course either. I want to beat it to say I beat all the original games on the SNES Classic though lol. I just have a lot of experience with using hackchi with the NES Classic so that's why I know my way around it.



I also looked that it's doing all the SFROM conversion and making the right folders, dayum, this is so much easier XD


----------



## Kumoashi (Oct 6, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Pretty sure he said today or tomorrow. I'll be working tomorrow so I've got no reason to keep trying these unnofficial ones that come out


Actually, he said he would have a BETA version ready for TESTING either tonight or tomorrow. He never said that the final release would be out at that time. As for the release candidate builds, those are of the official version of Hakchi2, and RC3 and RC4 are from ClusterM himself. So I would call those builds at least, pretty official.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

Kumoashi said:


> Actually, he said he would have a BETA version ready for TESTING either tonight or tomorrow. He never said that the final release would be out at that time. As for the release candidate builds, those are of the official version of Hakchi2, and RC3 and RC4 are from ClusterM himself. So I would call those builds at least pretty official.



So those are okay to use? RC4 I saw is broken with the demos, hopefully the next RC has that fixed. I've been using RC3, not sure if anyone else has been using it. Either way, we're getting super close.


----------



## Kumoashi (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So those are okay to use? RC4 I saw is broken with the demos, hopefully the next RC has that fixed. I've been using RC3, not sure if anyone else has been using it. Either way, we're getting super close.


I'm not sure if they're okay to use or not. He's still working on it and nothing is finalized yet from what I can tell, but it's probably better and safer than the unofficial builds out there.
I'm not a coder though, nor am I part of the project, so I can't say with 100% certainty on any of that.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

Kumoashi said:


> I'm not sure if they're okay to use or not. He's still working on it and nothing is finalized yet from what I can tell, but it's probably better and safer than the unofficial builds out there.
> I'm not a coder though, nor am I part of the project, so I can't say with 100% certainty on any of that.



Well, has anyone on here been able to use the RC builds without issue?  Great, now even I don't want to use them now. Sigh.


----------



## Kumoashi (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, has anyone on here been able to use the RC builds without issue?  Great, now even I don't want to use them now. Sigh.


It looks like the people testing games with it aren't having too much trouble. They are also the ones that are most likely reporting the bugs to Cluster.
Here is the compatibility list https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8t2aV5cVswYlnsdKxn9xoIW2Y/edit#gid=2014317767
It keeps changing and update every few seconds.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2017)

Kumoashi said:


> It looks like the people testing games with it aren't having too much trouble. They are also the ones that are most likely reporting the bugs to Cluster.
> Here is the compatibility list https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8t2aV5cVswYlnsdKxn9xoIW2Y/edit#gid=2014317767
> It keeps changing and update every few seconds.



So what do you suggest I do with RC3 or RC4 (currently have 3 right now)? I really want to attempt this but I'm getting the impression that it may not be a good idea.


----------



## Kumoashi (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So what do you suggest I do with RC3 or RC4 (currently have 3 right now)? I really want to attempt this but I'm getting the impression that it may not be a good idea.


Well, I don't believe that it will brick your SNESC, but even when the final version comes out there will always be a slim chance it could happen. I think the biggest issue with using Hakchi2 now would be that some stuff might not work right and you just have to wait for a bug fix. Other then that, it should be fine.
I, myself, have decided to wait, but I'm still keeping up with everything that's going on with Hakchi2 in it's current state.
It's your choice though when it comes to wither or not to use what we have now. Early builds of any program are always going to have bugs. The question is, can you live with them while you wait for the final build, or would you rather have it all working right the first time?


----------



## PPlays (Oct 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So what do you suggest I do with RC3 or RC4 (currently have 3 right now)? I really want to attempt this but I'm getting the impression that it may not be a good idea.


It depends on what you want to do. If you're looking to just add more games then they're both fine. The kernal dumping is going to work exactly like the official version that comes out.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

Kumoashi said:


> Well, I don't believe that it will brick your SNESC, but even when the final version comes out there will always be a slim chance it could happen. I think the biggest issue with using Hakchi2 now would be that some stuff might not work right and you just have to wait for a bug fix. Other then that, it should be fine.
> I, myself, have decided to wait, but I'm still keeping up with everything that's going on with Hakchi2 in it's current state.
> It's your choice though when it comes to wither or not to use what we have now. Early builds of any program are always going to have bugs. The question is, can you live with them while you wait for the final build, or would you rather have it all working right the first time?



What exactly is broken that I should be aware of?

- Save states/in-game saves?
- Demo play feature (which I can shut off)
- Games crashing?

In all honesty, I only want to add a handful of games and get rid of two games, Kirby's Dream Course and F-zero), while adding the following:

Chrono Trigger
Mega Man X2 and X3
DKC2 and DKC3
Kirby's Dream Land 3

That's about it 



PPlays said:


> It depends on what you want to do. If you're looking to just add more games then they're both fine. The kernal dumping is going to work exactly like the official version that comes out.


Adding just a handful of games and keeping 19 (getting rid of F-Zero and Dream Course), nothing more.  I will need to install the drivers, so I go to Dump Kernel, then when it pops up to install the driver, I install the driver, then
hold reset then power while still holding reset for five seconds.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What exactly is broken that I should be aware of?
> 
> - Save states/in-game saves?
> - Demo play feature (which I can shut off)
> ...


You have a couple games on there that have questionable compatibility. Kirby 3 didn't work with the BRAC build but that compatibility list says it does work. So that's probably with r2 or r3. I haven't had any issues with saving in r2 personally. Also you can't individually remove the individual games so you'll have to uncheck that box and add the other 19 original ones.


----------



## Kumoashi (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What exactly is broken that I should be aware of?
> 
> - Save states/in-game saves?
> - Demo play feature (which I can shut off)
> ...


Having never tried it myself, I can only go by what I've read. That being said, as far as I know, only the demo play back might be broke in RC4. The rest should be fine.
As for those games you want, I believe they all work. Hiding the two original games will work too as far as I can see.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> You have a couple games on there that have questionable compatibility. Kirby 3 didn't work with the BRAC build but that compatibility list says it does work. So that's probably with r2 or r3. I haven't had any issues with saving in r2 personally. Also you can't individually remove the individual games so you'll have to uncheck that box and add the other 19 original ones.



Wait what? Oh, so where it says "original games" I can't "remove them" even if I uncheck them? Bleh. Sounds like a pain, never mind.  Why can people select or deselect them then? I'm confused now. Can we continue via PM?



Kumoashi said:


> Having never tried it myself, I can only go by what I've read. That being said, as far as I know, only the demo play back might be broke in RC4. The rest should be fine.
> As for those games you want, I believe they all work. Hiding the two original games will work too as far as I can see.



I don't know, I'm being told that it's not that simple to not sync two of the games.


Edit: Using RC3


----------



## Kumoashi (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> You have a couple games on there that have questionable compatibility. Kirby 3 didn't work with the BRAC build but that compatibility list says it does work. So that's probably with r2 or r3. I haven't had any issues with saving in r2 personally. Also you can't individually remove the individual games so you'll have to uncheck that box and add the other 19 original ones.


I'm not sure about RC2, but in RC3 you can uncheck individual games from the original 21. Just select "Original Games", then on the right, uncheck the ones you don't want.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

Kumoashi said:


> I'm not sure about RC2, but in RC3 you can uncheck individual games from the original 21. Just select "Original Games", then on the right, uncheck the ones you don't want.



That's what I'm gonna do when I get the chance to dump the kernel and flash it, but as far as the drivers go, I plug it in first then install them with Hackchi


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That's what I'm gonna do when I get the chance to dump the kernel and flash it, but as far as the drivers go, I plug it in first then install them with Hackchi


Oh if r3 allows you to alter the original 21 then that's perfect for you. The dumping kernal/adding games process is actually very streamlined with this program. You can add all your games first THEN install the drivers and the kernal. Like if I remember correctly after you get the games on there and hit the synchronize button the program walks you through everything with the driver installation and kernal dump.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Oh if r3 allows you to alter the original 21 then that's perfect for you. The dumping kernal/adding games process is actually very streamlined with this program. You can add all your games first THEN install the drivers and the kernal. Like if I remember correctly after you get the games on there and hit the synchronize button the program walks you through everything with the driver installation and kernal dump.



Really? Wow, that's pretty freaking awesome actually, but I assume I still do the "hold reset, power on and hold reset still for five seconds"  This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Really? Wow, that's pretty freaking awesome actually, but I assume I still do the "hold reset, power on and hold reset still for five seconds"  This is gonna be awesome.


Yup, and the program tells you exactly when to do that


----------



## chrisisx (Oct 7, 2017)

noob question, will this hack work in SNES Famicom Japan version? if yes, will i allowed to change the language to english? and can i upload game with English language?


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

chrisisx said:


> noob question, will this hack work in SNES Famicom Japan version? if yes, will i allowed to change the language to english? and can i upload game with English language?


Yes to both.


----------



## Mafia (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Really? Wow, that's pretty freaking awesome actually, but I assume I still do the "hold reset, power on and hold reset still for five seconds"  This is gonna be awesome.



If you are using RC3 or 4 you wouldn't need to ask these questions as they are self explanatory thru hakchi2. Just go and do it already!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

Mafia said:


> If you are using RC3 or 4 you wouldn't need to ask these questions as they are self explanatory thru hakchi2. Just go and do it already!



Way ahead of ya, already have the kernel dumped, now flashing it and gonna sync the games next.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

What the hell? Something went wrong 

It made a new folder, but when I go to that, the games don't work 

Forget it, if this isn't going to work, I quit.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Way ahead of ya, already have the kernel dumped, now flashing it and gonna sync the games next.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Check your PM's.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Check your PM's.



I did, I followed the instructions and disabled folders, but the folder is still there  I'm going to have to flash the kernel back, then re-flash the customer kernel. I don't see any other way.


Edit: Crises averted


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks like r5 is almost out, or needs to be compiled etc.


----------



## trigger_ftu (Oct 7, 2017)

are you all compiling the RC or finding it pre-compiled from another source?


----------



## kongsnutz (Oct 7, 2017)

dunno but i'd like a RC5 compile haha, he also updated retroarch hmod and teh snes9x2010core (ive installed those 2 but they are written for RC5 custom kernel so errors happen)


----------



## trigger_ftu (Oct 7, 2017)

looks rc5 is ready just not posted. installed visual studio to see if i can compile it myself.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

trigger_ftu said:


> looks rc5 is ready just not posted. installed visual studio to see if i can compile it myself.


When cluster releases these updates does he make a readme file or anything with what was changed/fixed?


----------



## trigger_ftu (Oct 7, 2017)

there are some comments in the source but more info on what all was added to his github and changes made.

Success! i've compiled the RC5. not sure where to upload it for yeall to try it?!

edit: heres tot he file using gbatemp's file upload feat. https://filetrip.net/dl?YjpoLw2xOJ


----------



## korncola (Oct 7, 2017)

compiled rc5 also successfully (and tested it with mortal kombat 2)
setting up visual studio was not that hard.

your link is not accessible in chrome cause a phishing warning
i already posted a link in another thread


----------



## trigger_ftu (Oct 7, 2017)

success! i've compiled the RC5!


korncola said:


> compiled rc5 also successfully (and tested it with mortal kombat 2)
> setting up visual studio was not that hard.
> 
> your link is not accessible in chrome cause a phishing warning
> i already posted a link in another thread


yeah it's easy and all that's needed is a signature then the translation files set properly (easy still). 
cool the link was from the upload  here on gba idk why it's considered a flagged website.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

trigger_ftu said:


> success! i've compiled the RC5!
> 
> yeah it's easy and all that's needed is a signature then the translation files set properly (easy still).
> cool the link was from the upload  here on gba idk why it's considered a flagged website.



It's a Google issue, the Filetrip/GBA staff are going to resolve it. Google is just stupid sometimes with false positives.


----------



## Kumoashi (Oct 7, 2017)

How come everyone else can get the source to compile but every time I try it I get this?


Spoiler



Severity   Code   Description   Project   File   Line   Suppression State
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.zh-TW.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Error       Unable to find manifest signing certificate in the certificate store.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.fr-FR.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.ru-RU.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.nl.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.de-DE.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.zh-CHT.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.pl-PL.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.id-ID.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.sv-SE.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.zh-CHS.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.fi-FI.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       Unable to find code signing certificate in the current user’s Windows certificate store. To correct this, either disable signing of the ClickOnce manifest or install the certificate into the certificate store.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.en-GB.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.pt-PT.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.el-GR.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.es-ES.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.da-DK.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.ca-ES.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.uk-UA.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.it-IT.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.bg-BG.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.sk-SK.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui          
Warning       A custom tool 'ResXFileCodeGenerator' is associated with file 'Properties\Resources.es-AR.resx', but the output of the custom tool was not found in the project.  You may try re-running the custom tool by right-clicking on the file in the Solution Explorer and choosing Run Custom Tool.   hakchi_gui


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 7, 2017)

Does anyone know how to extract the original games? some did post them all online to download but they replaced mario with mario world + all stars left the cover as mario world, changed FF3 to FF6 and also had randomly 2 copies of games in each folder one compressed one uncompressed, rather annoying so just looking for how i can get the orignal games and folders off?


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

linkinworm said:


> Does anyone know how to extract the original games? some did post them all online to download but they replaced mario with mario world + all stars left the cover as mario world, changed FF3 to FF6 and also had randomly 2 copies of games in each folder one compressed one uncompressed, rather annoying so just looking for how i can get the orignal games and folders off?


Do you just want them off of your SNES Classic or do you want them off for something else?


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Do you just want them off of your SNES Classic or do you want them off for something else?


"off" may have seemed like the wrong context, I meant rip them off the console to reupload onto the system with hakchi, since if you dont add them in the program you end up with not being able to play them, at least that's what happened to me

I uploaded Plok and one game was on the mini, remembered that it wants something like 10 games min to function(?)

So then in one of the snes guides there was a link to all the original games on the mini to download and just add to the system again but as stated its a bit of a mess of files with some games compressed, cover art messed with etc.

I just want the orignal content of games to reupload with hakchi pretty much, no compression no messed up games or covers etc.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

linkinworm said:


> "off" may have seemed like the wrong context, I meant rip them off the console to reupload onto the system with hakchi, since if you dont add them in the program you end up with not being able to play them, at least that's what happened to me
> 
> I uploaded Plok and one game was on the mini, remembered that it wants something like 10 games min to function(?)
> 
> ...


From the R2 builds and up the original 21 should be available to be added. You can even select WHICH of the 21 you want to be on the system.


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> From the R2 builds and up the original 21 should be available to be added. You can even select WHICH of the 21 you want to be on the system.


Are these 100% original that came on the console or are they compressed and what not with cover changes? I just want a "stock" system + my games is all


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

linkinworm said:


> Are these 100% original that came on the console or are they compressed and what not with cover changes? I just want a "stock" system + my games is all


They are the original 21 that came with the system.


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> They are the original 21 that came with the system.


Awesome  was driving me a bit mad knowing original content had been tampered with, no need for it lol


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

linkinworm said:


> Awesome  was driving me a bit mad knowing original content had been tampered with, no need for it lol


Nope, safe and secure  Cluster's been doing this a long time so he knows what he's doing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Nope, safe and secure  Cluster's been doing this a long time so he knows what he's doing.



Yeah, it's nice being able to disable a few of the games I'm not fond of  (Kirby's Dream Course and F-Zero, I mean, I know they define the Snes, but F-Zero is just...so bare)


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, it's nice being able to disable a few of the games I'm not fond of  (Kirby's Dream Course and F-Zero, I mean, I know they define the Snes, but F-Zero is just...so bare)


Those launch titles.


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Nope, safe and secure  Cluster's been doing this a long time so he knows what he's doing.


Oh one last thing, compressed vs uncompressed have you or anyone compared things like loading times etc?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Those launch titles.



I know, but I can't enjoy F-zero, and Dream Course, I don't like golf, I've just added games I own in some form or another, Wii/Wii U or physical carts 



linkinworm said:


> Oh one last thing, compressed vs uncompressed have you or anyone compared things like loading times etc?



I've noticed that the compressed ROMs load instantly.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I know, but I can't enjoy F-zero, and Dream Course, I don't like golf, I've just added games I own in some form or another, Wii/Wii U or physical carts
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that the compressed ROMs load instantly.


Not me personally. Do you mean files that were compressed using the hackchi option? Or zip files being added into hackchi?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Not me personally. Do you mean files that were compressed using the hackchi option? Or zip files being added into hackchi?



I think he was asking about Hackchi? I find it easier to let the program do all the compressing.


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I know, but I can't enjoy F-zero, and Dream Course, I don't like golf, I've just added games I own in some form or another, Wii/Wii U or physical carts
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that the compressed ROMs load instantly.


hmm i just tried compressed for my roms and it gave me c7 error, unchecked resynced, games load fine... thats's odd...


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

linkinworm said:


> hmm i just tried compressed for my roms and it gave me c7 error, unchecked resynced, games load fine... thats's odd...



What version of Hackchi are you using? I've used RC3 and compressed them fine *sigh* I don't know. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

linkinworm said:


> hmm i just tried compressed for my roms and it gave me c7 error, unchecked resynced, games load fine... thats's odd...


Well that's new. What version are you using?


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Well that's new. What version are you using?


2.20rc3. not entirely sure whats going on there. could it be an issue with compressed games where the custom ones are in the sub folder on the menu?


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

linkinworm said:


> 2.20rc3. not entirely sure whats going on there. could it be an issue with compressed games where the custom ones are in the sub folder on the menu?


That very well could be it. I didn't think folder accessibility was functional just yet.


----------



## Kumoashi (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> That very well could be it. I didn't think folder accessibility was functional just yet.


I think most people have the folders working. Maybe some roms don't work right when compressed? I would also check to make sure he had good rom dumps.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

Kumoashi said:


> I think most people have the folders working. Maybe some roms don't work right when compressed? I would also check to make sure he had good rom dumps.


Oh nice! wish I were home so I could test the newest version so I could answer people's questions better lol.


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 7, 2017)

anyone here notice audio issues ? trying to play plok and noticed that it sort of skips parts of the audio, thought i had a pal rom that was trying to run at 60hz tried NTSC rom same thing


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

linkinworm said:


> anyone here notice audio issues ? trying to play plok and noticed that it sort of skips parts of the audio, thought i had a pal rom that was trying to run at 60hz tried NTSC rom same thing


The compatibility list doesn't note anything weird. :/


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> The compatibility list doesn't note anything weird. :/


 this shows what i'm on about, gameplay seems fine just the audio is doing crazy stuff


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

linkinworm said:


> this shows what i'm on about, gameplay seems fine just the audio is doing crazy stuff



Could be an issue with the Canoe (SNES Classic) emulation.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



linkinworm said:


> this shows what i'm on about, gameplay seems fine just the audio is doing crazy stuff



Or how hackchi compressed it or transferred it too.


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Could be an issue with the Canoe (SNES Classic) emulation.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


didn't add compression to the rom since that was causing c7 errors, so not entirely sure, isn't like this game is demanding just a simple platformer, im wondering if maybe the game used some hardware bugs now though that have been "fixed" in the emulator


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

linkinworm said:


> didn't add compression to the rom since that was causing c7 errors, so not entirely sure, isn't like this game is demanding just a simple platformer, im wondering if maybe the game used some hardware bugs now though that have been "fixed" in the emulator


Could be anything really with all these beta releases. Things are breaking with newer releases from what I hear. Have you tried it in retroarch?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PPlays said:


> Could be anything really with all these beta releases. Things are breaking with newer releases from what I hear. Have you tried it in retroarch?


Or any emulator you have on your PC?


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Could be anything really with all these beta releases. Things are breaking with newer releases from what I hear. Have you tried it in retroarch?


well i've tried the rom on my phone and it sounds fine, didn't realise the snes mini had retroarch as an option yet?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

linkinworm said:


> well i've tried the rom on my phone and it sounds fine, didn't realise the snes mini had retroarch as an option yet?



Games do weird thing with the sound processor on the Snes, and most emulators don't emulate all the quirks I assume.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

linkinworm said:


> well i've tried the rom on my phone and it sounds fine, didn't realise the snes mini had retroarch as an option yet?


It's functional yes but I haven't spent any time with it personally.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

I've just heard that the custom kernel is drawing more power as opposed to the normal usage. 2 W at stock, 3.5 W using custom
https://gbatemp.net/threads/hakchi2-nes-mini-very-simple-pimp-tool.456256/page-659#post-7621675

Should we be worried at all? You know, since user SQZ is reporting that the system feels significantly warmer?


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I've just heard that the custom kernel is drawing more power as opposed to the normal usage. 2 W at stock, 3.5 W using custom
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/hakchi2-nes-mini-very-simple-pimp-tool.456256/page-659#post-7621675
> 
> Should we be worried at all? You know, since user SQZ is reporting that the system feels significantly warmer?


Not sure. I saw that an issue was reported to Cluster so hopefully there's something that can be done on his end.


----------



## Kumoashi (Oct 7, 2017)

Newest updates to the Hakchi2 Source Code.

Commits on Oct 7, 2017

Release
ClusterM committed 13 minutes ago
Box art downloading
ClusterM committed 3 hours ago
SNES carts database
ClusterM committed 4 hours ago


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Not sure. I saw that an issue was reported to Cluster so hopefully there's something that can be done on his end.



That's what worries me XD



Kumoashi said:


> Newest updates to the Hakchi2 Source Code.
> 
> Commits on Oct 7, 2017
> 
> ...



Wait what!!? NEW RELEASE! Hype!! 

How do we switch over to the new version if we flashed it with RC3? Flash original kernel, custom flash, then the games over?


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That's what worries me XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YYYYYYYYYYYYYup.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2017)

PPlays said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYYYup.



Good, sounds easy enough  Does this retain our saves by any chance? I'd rather not lose them XD Also the power consumption thing still worries me


----------



## PPlays (Oct 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Good, sounds easy enough  Does this retain our saves by any chance? I'd rather not lose them XD Also the power consumption thing still worries me


It should yes.


----------



## linkinworm (Oct 7, 2017)

seems the audio issue i had with plok is fixed in the newest 2.20 build. niiiiice work, not sure why it was amusing to put sonic on there too with retro arch, might have to dig up a copy of alienstorm


----------



## Mafia (Oct 8, 2017)

Any moderator gonna make an official thread for hakchi2 snes? Also any news on the status of more power consumption or that's just someone assuming it's an issue?


----------



## PPlays (Oct 8, 2017)

Made this super easy to follow tutorial for the official release!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2017)

PPlays said:


> Made this super easy to follow tutorial for the official release!




Restored original kernel and dumped the new kernel then flashed on 2.20 without a hitch


----------



## Mafia (Oct 8, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


PPlays said:


> Made this super easy to follow tutorial for the official release!
> 
> Great installation tutorial video. Are u gonna make another vid on how to add folders and any other features included on hakchi2 so I can direct my friends to instead of explaining to them every small details of how to do it?


----------



## emuman100 (Oct 8, 2017)

Super Mario All Stars Wii uses the same rom format as Wii VC, with the .rom file and .pcm audio file. Is it possible to use both directly with the emulator?


----------



## hocuspocus (Oct 8, 2017)

Not sure where to post this.

using hakchi2_0.20.rc3 seems to be a problem with how the kernel is shaking hands with the tv. I haven't experimented with this much, but using an automatic HDMI switcher, turning off the console after executing a soft reset to menu using controller puts the snes classic into a state where it will turn itself off milliseconds after the first frames show up on the tv. Rarely the console will randomly actually stay powered and everything is fine. Plugging the HDMI directly into the tv seems to solve this problem. After flashing back to stock kernel, confirmed this does not happen on stock kernel.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2017)

hocuspocus said:


> Not sure where to post this.
> 
> using hakchi2_0.20.rc3 seems to be a problem with how the kernel is shaking hands with the tv. I haven't experimented with this much, but using an automatic HDMI switcher, turning off the console after executing a soft reset to menu using controller puts the snes classic into a state where it will turn itself off milliseconds after the first frames show up on the tv. Rarely the console will randomly actually stay powered and everything is fine. Plugging the HDMI directly into the tv seems to solve this problem. After flashing back to stock kernel, confirmed this does not happen on stock kernel.



You should update to 2.20 official as it's much better.


----------



## PPlays (Oct 8, 2017)

Mafia said:


>


[/QUOTE]
Yes I will!


----------



## Ceuse (Oct 8, 2017)

Anybody knows how you change the stock images for the preinstalled games ? Since you cant do it through hakchi i figured it fits here better (and it probably will get lost in the main thread anyway).

also anyone knows how to add shaders to retroarch? 
Just going through the menue doesnt seem to work (activated a few of the shaders from etc/libretro/shaders but they dont seem to work).


----------



## djkav (Oct 8, 2017)

Hmmm, looks like I've screwed up the custom firmware option. I first made a dump of the original stock FW. I flashed the custom FW, and all was great. Hakchi 2.20 had a green circle bottom left of it's window. I set the FTP, and FTP's into the SNES mini. I set the FTP settings to 1 download at a time, and began to back up the contents of the file system. After doing one folder, my FTP client started to report connection aborted, 500 Snes Mini not found. Looked that Hakchi 2.20, and the bottom left green circle had turned red.

Now, whilst in custom FW mode, the SNES Mini, doesn't appear to boot. When I power it down, the red power light flashes approx every 13s. I need to disconnect the USB. 

I can flash back the stock FW, and then it boots as normal on the TV. I can flash back the custom FW, but then I'm back to the same problem again :/

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## PPlays (Oct 8, 2017)

djkav said:


> Hmmm, looks like I've screwed up the custom firmware option. I first made a dump of the original stock FW. I flashed the custom FW, and all was great. Hakchi 2.20 had a green circle bottom left of it's window. I set the FTP, and FTP's into the SNES mini. I set the FTP settings to 1 download at a time, and began to back up the contents of the file system. After doing one folder, my FTP client started to report connection aborted, 500 Snes Mini not found. Looked that Hakchi 2.20, and the bottom left green circle had turned red.
> 
> Now, whilst in custom FW mode, the SNES Mini, doesn't appear to boot. When I power it down, the red power light flashes approx every 13s. I need to disconnect the USB.
> 
> ...


You should do a clean uninstall and try to flash the custom firmware again.


----------



## djkav (Oct 8, 2017)

PPlays said:


> You should do a clean uninstall and try to flash the custom firmware again.



Done that, just back to the same mini not found, and the red LED flashing every 13s


----------



## Ceuse (Oct 8, 2017)

Ceuse said:


> Anybody knows how you change the stock images for the preinstalled games ? Since you cant do it through hakchi i figured it fits here better (and it probably will get lost in the main thread anyway).
> 
> also anyone knows how to add shaders to retroarch?
> Just going through the menue doesnt seem to work (activated a few of the shaders from etc/libretro/shaders but they dont seem to work).



K i got the custom images working (ftp into the snes mini and change the files in usr/share directly if anyone wonders).

i cant get any shaders to work on retroarch though. anybody can help me with that? otherwise im pretty much done modding :-) only thing i truely miss


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Oct 9, 2017)

Can anyone give me detailed steps on how to get games like Illusion of Gaia, Star Ocean, and Terranigma to work? I've tried installing the retroarch core and putting --retroarch at the end of the command line but it's not working.
EDIT: Never mind I got it to work, had to install snes9x.


----------



## Shadowtrance (Oct 9, 2017)

Kumoashi said:


> How come everyone else can get the source to compile but every time I try it I get this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Don't know if you already figured this out or not...
Once it's open in visual studio, expand the properties thing in solution view/list and select all the .resx files, right click and click run custom tool....it generates the resource designer files. and it should build then.


----------



## Kumoashi (Oct 10, 2017)

Shadowtrance said:


> Don't know if you already figured this out or not...
> Once it's open in visual studio, expand the properties thing in solution view/list and select all the .resx files, right click and click run custom tool....it generates the resource designer files. and it should build then.


Thanks. Maybe I'll try that next time a big update is coming.


----------

